# [SOLVED] Połączenia Serial bez uprawnień roota?

## Oniryczny

Używam Putty'ego do połączeń Serial (COM1,115200 bla bla)

ale nie działa to bez odpalenia programu z poziomu roota

połączenia SSH natomiast śmigają

jak uczynić aby połączenia Serial chodziły spod usera?

dodałem usera do grupy dialup ale to nic nie dało...

----------

## sebas86

Spróbuj dodać do grupy uucp.

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj `ls -l /dev/ttyS*`.

----------

## Oniryczny

dodałem usera do grupy tty ale nie wiem czy to od tego po zalogowaniu pojawia się:

```

Could not chdir to home directory dialout: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file dialout/.Xauthority
```

oraz z GDMa nie mogę się zalogować

.Xauthority zniknęło z katalogu użytkownika

----------

## sebas86

A jesteś pewien, że przez przypadek nie zrobiłeś kuku użytkownikowi i nie wywaliłeś go z pozostałych grup?

Dawanie użytkownikowi dostępu do grupy tty nie jest najlepszym pomysłem... Zwyczajowo to co użytkownicy Windowsa nazywają portem COMx w Linuksie dostępne jest jako /dev/ttySx. Jeśli korzystasz z portu konwertera na USB możliwe, że pojawi się coś z nazwą /dev/ttyUSBx. U mnie wszystkie te pliki są tworzone z grupą uucp.

----------

## Oniryczny

nie, user jest w tych grupach co był

idzie jakoś przywrócić te domyślne ścieżki do katalogów?

chciałem utworzyć nowego usera ale też są te ścieżki popsute  >.<

EDIT

bez komentarza... nie pamietam jak to zepsułem ale sam powoli naprawiam   :Very Happy: 

sebas86

a... dlaczego nie jest dobrym pomysłem dawanie uprawnień userowi do tty

----------

## sebas86

Ponieważ część tych plików jest związana z wirtualnymi konsolami. A inaczej do tego podchodząc - za szerokie uprawnienia.

----------

## Oniryczny

Dobrze. Usunę usera stamtąd.

Nie mniej jednak Consola daje sie uruchomić, na teście gdy mam zwarte czy to 2-3 czy 2-3,7-8,1-4-6 daje sie pisać widzę znaki ale po chwili wyskakuje

```

Screen is terminating
```

I ponowne odpalenie już nie działa, puste okienko.

Nie mogę też się podłączyć do jakiegoś urządzenia, np RaspberryPi gdzie mam terminal pod Consolą

Na komputerze z Windowsem po prostu podłączam kabel szeregowy, wciskam enter i mi od razu wyskakuje login prompt

a tu nic, pusto.

Skonfigurowałem port wg poradniką How-To.

----------

## Oniryczny

```

# ls -l /dev/ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 64 11-12 11:38 /dev/ttyS0
```

dodałem usera do grupy uucp  i działa   :Smile: 

----------

